# OH no ! My mum made me this !!!!!



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Now that is cute!!! The color is great for her to! Love that bully stick pic. It's bigger than she is lol!!! She's such a doll!!!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

So cute!!! Great job on the sweater...it looks fabulous on her  That bully stick is huge compared to her


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, she is precious! nice pictures and cute sweater too


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Ohhh Dottie, I love your sweater!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a doll baby and what a talented mum!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

If anybody wants to knit one it's "Knit a chihuahua sweater." so easy a child could do it.Here's the link
Knit a Chihuahua Sweater.


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

That is very cute! Thanks for the link. I may have to take a stab at it. 

~Trish


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

the cowl neck looks very attractive and fashionable!!!! Better than the tight necks Finn endures.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So cute!!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my gosh she gets cuter every time i see her


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks so cute in her Exclusive Designer Hand Knit Coat 

And thanks for the pattern link.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

That is a very pretty sweater on her. Ha Ha Ha the bully stick pics are cute.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pink is definitely her colour!

Thanks for sharing the link, I have been looking for an easy pattern for Tinkerbell & am gonna give this a go!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I made that sweater for Draco..it was very easy and turned out pretty good. It was the first thing I ever knitted.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww Michele she just gets cuter by the day!
Good job on the jumper too, really suits her!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Awww Michele she just gets cuter by the day!
> Good job on the jumper too, really suits her!


Thanks Terri OMG you're up early!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

love it!! hehe


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Michele, that is darling.....perfect fit and color for her. You did a great job...


----------

